# صناعة الثلج الجاف



## ايهابووو (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الحالة الصلبة لغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون تسمى الثلج الجاف (dry Ice )
والاسم اتى من انه يشبه الثلج وسمي بالجاف لانه يتسامى(يتحول من الصلب الى الغاز دون المرور بالحالة السائلة)ولايترك اي (بلل) .
عملية التصنيع بسيطة جدا اذا توفر ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون السائل تحت ضغط 20 الى 25 بار مجرد ان تعمل خفض سريع للضغط سيصاحبه هبوط كبير في درجة الحرارة عندها يتجمد ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون.
طبعا اذا جعلنا العملية تتم في قالب نحصل على قطع نظامية من الثلج التي نستطيع ان نعملها باي شكل نريد.
(اذا توفر لاحدنا اسطوانة سائل ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون يستطيع ان يمسك بقطعة قماش على فوهة الصمام ويفتحه ببطئ سوف يلاحظ تكون الثلج)
من استخدامات الثلج الجاف : تبريد الاطعمة وبالاخص في الطائرات,بسبب درجة حرارته الواطئة يستخدم في تعشيق بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية ببعضها(ادخال قطعة داخل قطعة ,توضع القطعة المراد ادخالها في الثلج الجاف فيصغر حجمها اي تتقلص ويتم ادخالها الى المكان المخصص وعندما تعود الى درجة الحرارة الاعتيادية تتمدد فتثبت ) اكثر هذا الاستخدام في صناعة التوربينات.يستخدم ايضا عملية التنظيف المشابه والمستخدم فيها الرمل(sundplast(


----------



## رانيا م (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------

